
In China, yellow robots deliver snacks to your home - sohkamyung
https://www.afp.com/en/news/2266/china-yellow-robots-deliver-snacks-your-home-doc-17e9mh1
======
sandrobfc
Raising unemployment, one robot at a time.

"There will not be enough humans to make the deliveries. We need more and more
robots to fill this gap in manpower. And to reduce costs" = "We need more and
more robots (...) to reduce costs"

